# New Tribes



## Zethnar (Nov 23, 2004)

I just found out about this recently (following a link for The Elements of Magic book) and I have to say it looks really interesting to say the least.

What I want to know is when we can expect the first of these products to hit the internet, or more importantly, the core setting book?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 23, 2004)

New Tribes is being written and produced by Jason Parent and Denise Robison (Hellhound and Dextra on the boards).  They're currently busy with real-world issues, and will be until about mid-December.  Hopefully one of them will spot this, swing by, and answer some questions, but I only know the very basics.  We did have a very engaging conversation at GenCon about how modern cyberpunk should be different from 80's and 90's cyberpunk, and I got a sense of what they were interested in doing, but there's more to the setting than that.

Oh, but I believe the Blackhammer Firearms series is supposed to fit in with New Tribes.  If you desperately want to learn more, there is a smidgen of setting information in the history of the future firearms.  *grin*


----------



## Dextra (Nov 24, 2004)

Zethnar said:
			
		

> I just found out about this recently (following a link for The Elements of Magic book) and I have to say it looks really interesting to say the least.
> 
> What I want to know is when we can expect the first of these products to hit the internet, or more importantly, the core setting book?




Glad you're interested in New Tribes!
At the moment we're concentrating on putting out splatbooks related to the setting, including a little more background information in each book, then putting out a core book in the summer of 2005.  Keep an eye peeled for more Blackhammer Firearms books for New Tribes, then some cyberware books before then.


----------

